
How DigiCash blew everything - jacquesm
https://cryptome.org/jya/digicrash.htm
======
brudgers
Date: 1999

Attitudes toward failing startups seem to have changed a bit since then...and
toward founders' behavior under stress.

Probably easier to raise big capital today too.

